# Adding UK hols to iOS/Mac calendar



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I just found this handy tip for adding all UK holidays to my iPad calendar

http://appducate.com/2013/09/add-holidays-to-calendar-iphone-ipad-os-x/


----------

